# Pavement Ant Problem



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum snowblind.

Calling an exterminator is always a good idea if you have a total infestation of ants.

You need to identify the type of ant you're dealing with so you can properly kill the colony. You could take a couple dead ones to your local county cooperative extension for identification or post a couple of pics of a few dead or alive ones. Maybe someone here can identify them and suggest something that may work. Thanks.


----------



## Snowblind (Sep 13, 2016)

jmon, thank you for the welcome. They are pavement ants, which from what I can tell eat sugar or protein based foods. This hive in particular likes grain based food. They aren't interested in sugar at all. I've tried Maxforce protein ant bait and they haven't touched it.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I have used (food grade) Diatomaceous Earth to kill ants with wonderful results. 

Here is a link to the website I bought it from in 2011. As far as I know, they're still in business. Read the information about DE and you'll understand how it works to kill the ants and many other bugs. It's not a chemical and it's safe around pets and children. Farmers pour it into grain silos to prevent bug infestations, so if you eat anything with grain in it, you've eaten (food grade) DE. 

If you buy it from them, also order the 'pest pistol' for a couple bucks so you can spray the DE where you want it to go.

I use it around the yard and in the house when ants come in, in the spring and summer. It also worked to kill fleas in the house a couple years ago, when nothing else would work. You can spray it on pets that have fleas.

https://www.earthworkshealth.com/index.php

p.s. I have no association with that company.


----------

